# Current eea2 processing times (From Oct 2012 onward)



## Oleander77 (May 2, 2012)

Hello expats, 

Pardon me if this question has been answered in another thread (I did a search but was unable to find an answer). 

Does anyone know the current (as in since Oct 2012) eea2 processing times?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

It varies.
Some have had theirs in about 4 months (so receiving their residence card about now after applying in October), while many others - perhaps the majority - are still waiting after the stipulated 6 months. Also some have received their certificate of application very quickly, often within days, while others are still waiting after a month or two.


----------



## Oleander77 (May 2, 2012)

Thank you for the info. 

Do you happen to know if there's a correlation between the speed with which one receives their CoA and the speed with which they receive their residence card??


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

There doesn't seem to be any.


----------

